# tip for not killing your keyboard



## jumps4 (May 19, 2012)

cover it in a layer of saran wrap
perfectly clear
wont interfere
self adhearing
dont look bad
easy to change
cost me nothing I took it out of my wifes kitchen:biggrin:
hitting the arrow to move an axis and having a tiny piece of swarf lock the key down has produced some exciting moments in my shop
steve


----------



## matinski (May 20, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> hitting the arrow to move an axis and having a tiny piece of swarf lock the key down has produced some exciting moments in my shop
> steve



Great idea, I was wondering about that. 

Shouldn't the title be "tip for not crashing your cnc"?:biggrin:


----------



## jumps4 (May 20, 2012)

probably should have been
in most cases when it happens most people will play with the key instead of the emergency stop
not a real problem on a sherline with tiny motors
this little machine has been the perfect learning tool for cnc I am really glad i started small
with some of the things that have happened I'd hate to think of the damage
steve


----------

